# brenner klappt nicht mehr



## elricsturmbringer (7. November 2002)

hi,

ich hab nen xp 2000+, geforce4 mx 440, 512 mb ram, brenner und dvd
läuft auch gut das system, aber gestern wollte ich eine cd brennen und auf einmal hängt sich nero auf. dann konnte ich auch auf den brenner nicht mehr zugreifen. ich kann keine cds mehr aus diesem laufwerk lesen. mein dvd klappt weiterhin einwandfrei.

windows meldet folgende fehlermeldung wenn ich den brenner im explorer anwähle.

auf h:\ kann nicht zugegriffen werden. Die anforderung konnte wegen eines E/A-Gerätefehlers nicht ausgeführt werden.

im gerätemanager ist kein ausrufezeichen auf brenner oder dvd-laufwerk. aber unter audio-, video- und gamecontroller im unterpunkt nvidia wdm video capture (universal) ist ein ausrufezeichen. wenn ich dann die eigenschaften anklicke steht da:

DAS GERÄT KANN NICHT GESTARTET WERDEN. (Code 10)

ansonsten hat keines der geräte im gerätemanager ein ausrufezeichen. (also müßten doch alle betriebsbereit sein...?). ich verstehe auch nicht wieso der brenner laut gerätemanager betriebsbereit ist aber nicht klappt.

ich habe bis jetzt die treiber von nvidia noch einmal neu drüber installiert. hat nichts gebracht. dann hab ich nvidia wdm video capture (universal) deinstalliert und dann neugestartet. dann hat er die komponente wieder installiert, aber sie ist immer noch "nicht betriebsbereit". danach habe ich die mainboardtreiber neu installiert. das hat aber alles nichts gebracht.

also ich verstehe nicht wieso mein brenner nicht klappt wenn eine komponente von nvidia nicht funktioniert???
was soll ich jetzt versuchen?

bin für hilfe echt dankbar

thx & cya


----------

